# Frau sucht Gästepass ;-)



## lamiavita (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich suche auch einen Gästepass weil ich einfach mal versuchen möchte, ob das Spiel auch was für uns Frauen ist bevor ich es kaufe :-)
Ich wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand einen Key schicken könnte.

Lieben Dank
lamiavita


----------

